# Husband won't talk to me.



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

For the last 2 days (since Valentines day) My H has seems to be really depressed. He called a few minutes ago, I asked him what was wrong and he tells me nothing. He will not talk to me about what is bugging him.

I have been suspicious he is cheating.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Could be anything, really. Does he normally suffer from depressive moods? Maybe the OW dumped him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well, did you do anything for him for Valentine's day? 

Anything Special? Like Sexy Lingerie? anything he not normally gets?


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to do this to my Wife out of resentment when we were not doing it enough..

Could have been a bad Valentines day and he resents you..


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

GAsoccerman said:


> well, did you do anything for him for Valentine's day?
> 
> Anything Special? Like Sexy Lingerie? anything he not normally gets?


yes to all the above.

I used to do this to my Wife out of resentment when we were not doing it enough..
Could have been a bad Valentines day and he resents you..

He is fine with our sex life, I am the one who wants more of it.

IDK maybe he just had a bad couple of days at work.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

u must be 18-21 or something like that.

:rofl:


----------



## Xena (Feb 11, 2011)

cb45 said:


> u must be 18-21 or something like that.
> 
> :rofl:


Why do you say that? 

Anyway, to the original poster...I think we need some more info. If someone sounds depressed there could be lots of reasons. Is there anything else that makes you think he'd been cheating?


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is my first post - http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/21796-suspicious.html


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

cb45 said:


> u must be 18-21 or something like that.
> 
> :rofl:


No, I wish. I am 32


----------

